# flora max or organic soil?



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Which is better substrate the organic dirt or Flora Max? Revamping new planted tank. Appreciate any advice. Thanks


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

FloraMax is crushed clay so while it's good; it's light and good for rooting. It is basically inert as all "enhanced" substrates are. Soil is the only enhanced substrate so they are two very different things. If you want an NPT (soil base with sand cover) then go for that. I'd use Mineralized Topsoil from BamaPlants if you want soil. It's already mineralized which means there won't be an ammonia spike when you start up the tank.

FloraMax is fine, you can mix it with sand like I do to make it heavier to help keep plants down. So...it's up to you and which you want to deal with.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Right now I just have plants in gravel so was concerned needed something more for plants. What do you think is best to work with and easiest to maintain?


----------



## AquaPlayz (Aug 14, 2015)

You can do a deep sand bed, very cheap and easy but shouldn't be moved as the way a deep sand bed works is that it builds up anaerobic bacteria that converts nitrates into nitrogen, and that nitrogen acts as a natural fertilizer for the plants.
Also if you heavily plant it you don't need to clean it, the amount of plants and the sand with some trumpet snails and shrimp it becomes a ecosystem basically just need to feed and do water changes.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

AquaPlayz said:


> You can do a deep sand bed, very cheap and easy but shouldn't be moved as the way a deep sand bed works is that it builds up anaerobic bacteria that converts nitrates into nitrogen, and that nitrogen acts as a natural fertilizer for the plants.
> Also if you heavily plant it you don't need to clean it, the amount of plants and the sand with some trumpet snails and shrimp it becomes a ecosystem basically just need to feed and do water changes.


So do you not need to vacuum with the sand? I hate vacuuming right now because I disrupt plants when I do. My tank is 5.5 and I have 1 giant betta and a mystery snail at moment. Plants are El Nino fern, anubias frazeri, rosette sword, anubias nana, mosimo ball, and just added some hairgrass and anachias. I want to add some floating plants as well and have considered duck weed. How many shrimp could a 5.5 accommodate? If i can get this tank going well I hope to expand and do a 10 or 20 gallon at some point but trying to make sure I can be successful before too big dent in wallet.


----------



## AquaPlayz (Aug 14, 2015)

No, put some carpeting plants on empty areas and you're fine.
Bit I would get some Malaysian trumpet snails and ghosts shrimp.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

While a nice bed of sand is nice, you won't really be able to plant too many plants in there after or move things around after; you risk releasing those anaerobic bubbles which usually tend to be sulfur and that can kill fish. My preference is to go with 1 inch of that Mineralized soil I linked you and a mixture of sand and FloraMax on top, you don't have to do any flormax though. Or you could layer it as well; do half an inch of floramax between the soil and the sand. Sand would be 1.5-2 inches then. Try not to go over 3 inches in total depth, otherwise, again, you risk anaerobic soil/substrate which causes sulfur bubbles.

I think it will be easier for you to start off with the soil base, a simple set up and work your way up from there once you figure out what you like and have more knowledge down the road


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

lilnaugrim said:


> While a nice bed of sand is nice, you won't really be able to plant too many plants in there after or move things around after; you risk releasing those anaerobic bubbles which usually tend to be sulfur and that can kill fish. My preference is to go with 1 inch of that Mineralized soil I linked you and a mixture of sand and FloraMax on top, you don't have to do any flormax though. Or you could layer it as well; do half an inch of floramax between the soil and the sand. Sand would be 1.5-2 inches then. Try not to go over 3 inches in total depth, otherwise, again, you risk anaerobic soil/substrate which causes sulfur bubbles.
> 
> I think it will be easier for you to start off with the soil base, a simple set up and work your way up from there once you figure out what you like and have more knowledge down the road


Thank you! I had just found an old thread you had responded to and also mentioned those sulfur bubbles. I had no idea that was even a risk so wonderful information and I also saw your tips on sinking a petco cup as refill water. I loved that idea and will definitely use that. I will order some of the mineralized soil. I think you are right with everything I have read so far looks like the best option to do with maybe a topper of sand. I really love the real plants. Have been hesitant to try in past but if can get this one going well would love to change other tanks over. What do you recommend on shrimp? Does it matter the type and can I add different snails in same tank? I wanted to add what would be beneficial but not over do it.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

One more question would a 5.5 support any otos instead of shrimp?


----------



## AquaPlayz (Aug 14, 2015)

Ottos need a 10g I think, they like to be in groups though not needed and need lost and lots of algae.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah, no otos for tanks under 10 gallons and even then, a tank should be mature before they're introduced (6 months old at least). Mature tank means the tank has gone through the cycle and has built up enough biofilm and algae, this usually occurs around the six month mark but it's different for each tank of course


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Thanks good to know. If you dont mind can you look at my fish on emergency section. Really need to know if this is tb. He is really struggling.


----------

